# *CLUNK* at TDC when turning the wheel



## 2005 4x4 Pathfinder (Nov 2, 2009)

We have a 2004 Murano, and when we turn the steering wheel to either the 11:00 or the 1:00 position, we hear a KA-lunk as if some part was under strain the suddenly not.

It seems to be related to the power steering or steering column position, but could be some thing like an upper-arm-ball-joint-rotator-cuff injury, heck if I know.

The car steers straight and other than a most annoying brake squeal, seems to drive fine.

Do you have any suggestions for diagnosing this other than "take it to the shop with a condom and some lube and $$$" ?

I haven't used a cheater bar to listen to any part of the under carriage or drive-train yet.

I have the complete FSM in pdf if you can direct me to a suspect part to investigate.

Thanks for your input!



.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Your Murano is prone to bad outer tie-rods! Have them checked, with the wheels off the ground!


----------



## 2005 4x4 Pathfinder (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Thanks for that, will do

Cheers


----------



## 2005 4x4 Pathfinder (Nov 2, 2009)

It seems the car needs an inner tie rod and possibly struts, then an alignment.

Plus a diagnose fee, and taxes . . .

Roughly $1100


----------

